# Do You Use Deodorant or Antiperspirant?



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2019)

I don't like to use antiperspirant any more because it contains aluminum, but I do use a natural deodorant.  My husband uses it sometimes, but he generally prefers to use an antiperspirant like Gillette Clear Gel (Cool Wave).

The one I like and have been using for several years now is Crystal brand, Lavender & White Tea roll-on, but it comes in spray too, and I buy it from Natural Grocers or Sprouts....usually Natural Grocers, they have more reasonable prices.

I tried using coconut oil for a short time as a deodorant, and it seemed to be healthy for the skin and work well.....but it took awhile to dry before I could put a shirt on, so I stopped using it.

What kinds of deodorant or antiperspirant do you use?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2019)

I use Dove antiperspirant/deodorant most of the time.  So I guess my answer is "both."


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2019)

Not me.  I shower daily and I do not stink.....


----------



## CeeCee (May 5, 2019)

I use Dove or Secret but I don’t stink either...I could go without and some days in the winter I do...don’t need it.


----------



## Seeker (May 5, 2019)

I use Arm and Hammer Essentials...It's the only thing that doesn't break me out.

Took me a long time to find one that didn't.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2019)

Another vote for plain old soap and water.

I haven't bothered with daily deodorant or a scent of any kind since I stopped working.

If I'm going to a shindig of some sort I rummage through the ancient bottles for a little spritz or splash of something.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2019)

I use Dove Invisible dry  Spray and also Mitchum rollon unscented !!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 5, 2019)

My hubby was in the hospital quite a few years ago and he came home with a bag of goodies and this deodorant was among the contents. I've used it ever since. The only place I could find it was on Amazon. One little roll on bottle lasts more than a year and that's using it everyday. It is an  antiperspirant and does contain aluminium but it works.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 6, 2019)

I've used Arrid XX deodorant for yrs


----------



## terry123 (May 6, 2019)

Use both and will continue to do so.


----------



## Don M. (May 6, 2019)

I've used Old Spice Classic for as long as I can remember.  They have a cute slogan on the back of the container..."If your Grandfather hadn't worn it, you wouldn't exist".


----------



## win231 (May 6, 2019)

No, I don't use a deodorant, so _stay away_.   HAHA.  Seriously, I used to, but after I lost weight, I rarely perspire.  Sometimes before a date I'll use cologne...


----------



## fmdog44 (May 7, 2019)

Any and all and I don't care about aluminum killing me at this stage of my life.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2019)

I had to go check in the bathroom what I use.  Mine says "anti-perspirant deodorant"  So I guess I use whatever that is....hahaha.   I currently have Suave brand that is really economical and works, too.  Lavender and Sweet Pea formula.  I get a small one for about 1.79


----------



## tortiecat (May 7, 2019)

Haven't  used deodorant for years because of the aluminium in some of them.
I use baby powder that contains cornstarch, usually Walmart's brand name.


----------



## Trade (May 10, 2019)

I haven't used deodorant for at least the last 20 years. The need for deodorant is a multi-billion dollar Madison Avenue Advertising scam. All you need to do is shower regularly. I shower pretty much every day. When it's hot and humid and I'm active I might shower twice a day. In the winter during a cold snap when I'm not active I might skip a day. As for antiperspirant those are even a bigger scam. Why would anyone want to block a natural bodily function like sweating? Would you stick a plug up your butt to keep from farting? It's going against nature. Besides that, sweat is sexy!


----------



## win231 (May 10, 2019)

I don't need to use deodorant.  My pet skunk likes the way I smell.


----------



## win231 (May 10, 2019)

Speaking of Deodorants, I remember the story about a lady who got on a bus; she was 9 months pregnant.  When she sat down, everyone on the bus was staring at her & laughing.

She complained to the driver at the next stop.

The driver said, "What do you expect?  When you got on the bus, you sat under a sign for a deodorant ad that said, "William's Big Stick Did The Trick."


----------



## oldman (May 11, 2019)

I used to sweat like a pig. I thought that I had hyperhidrosis, but as I got older, I noticed that my sweating issue slowed down a bit. I use an antiperspirant, Mennen unscented, otherwise, my underarms are wet and I look like that girl in the commercial holding her underarms under a blow dryer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2021)

Here's a show I heard on the radio today about sweating.  You can click on *Listen* in the link to hear the podcast of the show if interested.



> Americans spend billions of dollars every year on deodorants and antiperspirants. But what they’re tasked with covering up has a complex and fascinating biological function.
> 
> Humans’ ability to sweat from such a large surface area of our bodies is unique within the animal kingdom. It allows us to cool down and fight off heatstroke, an increasingly valuable tool as temperatures climb on our planet.
> 
> Like many people, science journalist Sarah Everts found herself embarrassed by her sweat. That embarrassment spurred her curiosity and led her on a quest to learn all she could about perspiration. That journey led her to dating events where couples match based on attraction to sweat, towel dancing performances in sauna theaters, and a professional armpit sniffer.



https://the1a.org/segments/the-purpose-of-perspiration/


----------



## Jules (Aug 19, 2021)

For years nothing helped, I was that lady holding her arms up to dry off.  About ten years ago, I had the Botox shots once and it really helped.  They want you on a maintenance program - for their bank balance.  Now when it’s hot I use Crystal deodorant unscented after my daily shower.


----------



## cdestroyer (Aug 19, 2021)

nope nada zippo dont use antiperspirants


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm still using this same one after every shower.


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

I use No pong, it's a natural deodorant that works really well.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2021)

I use Crystal Mineral Deodorant Stick (unscented).


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 19, 2021)

For deodorant I use christianized mineral salts


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 19, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Do You Use Deodorant or Antiperspirant?​


Yeah, most days.  I use the cheapest odorless stick I can find.  Is there a difference between a deodorant and an antiperspirant? 

Don't know that I really need one any more. I started when I was 14 and living in Louisiana without air conditioning.  Sweated a lot more back then...


----------



## Jules (Aug 19, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I use Crystal Mineral Deodorant Stick (unscented).
> 
> View attachment 179429


For travel I use a miniature size of this.  At home, I use the roll on version.



Alligatorob said:


> Is there a difference between a deodorant and an antiperspirant?


A deodorant usually masks smells by applying a scent on top; an antiperspirant stops one from perspiring.  It’s the chemicals (aluminum which is associated with dementia) that are a major concern.


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 30, 2021)

Nope don't use it....I shower every day and I don't have a stinky underarm problem.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 30, 2021)

Trade said:


> I haven't used deodorant for at least the last 20 years. The need for deodorant is a multi-billion dollar Madison Avenue Advertising scam. All you need to do is shower regularly. I shower pretty much every day. When it's hot and humid and I'm active I might shower twice a day. In the winter during a cold snap when I'm not active I might skip a day. As for antiperspirant those are even a bigger scam. Why would anyone want to block a natural bodily function like sweating? Would you stick a plug up your butt to keep from farting? It's going against nature. Besides that, sweat is sexy!



Trade appeared after a long absence=good for you Trade.
Males stick, we work, we sweat, a fella ought'a have a little odor to him.
If his Missus objects, a quick shower will make him acceptable to her fair nose.

1955, only sissies used deodorant, Yea!  
Then as we got involved with females, we thought, 'Well, i don't want to stink, so i'll put on a tab of this smell good.'
However, it remained as only an attempt to please females-as so many things are...


----------



## jerry old (Aug 30, 2021)

The history of bathing is on the net, it was a ploy to embarrass mother's about their stinky children being the only kid in school
that stank. They had to buy soap and bath their child and use detergent to wash clothes.
Finally, the tenements in NY City remained vacant if they did not have a bathtub.

 look it up


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 30, 2021)

*OT....I clicked on this thread, as I did not remember seeing it before.  First page...a response from our old, late, friend AzJim.

Now on topic....I have used both.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2021)

Not than anyone cares, but, I was terrified of reopening scars from the traditional lumpectomy after the breast cancer.  The scars still feel scary.  I didn't wear underarm deodorant in that area for at least 3 months.   No, I didn't smell. 

I use Secret pH balanced (invisiblesolid).


----------



## jujube (Aug 30, 2021)

The Victorians used to say, "Horses sweat, men perspire and women glow."

If what I do is "glow", then the entire state of Florida shouldn't have to turn on their lights at night.  

I sweat, therefore I deoderize.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 30, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Trade appeared after a long absence=good for you Trade.
> Males stick, we work, we sweat, a fella ought'a have a little odor to him.
> If his Missus objects, a quick shower will make him acceptable to her fair nose.
> 
> ...


Trade`s post was from 2019


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2021)

My son warned me years ago about using antiperspirants for the reason you mentioned...aluminum. I've been using Crystal deodorant for several years. It is aluminum and paraben free.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 31, 2021)

I quit using "no stinkum" a long time ago. I shower daily plus rarely ever get close enough to another human for it to make a difference anyway.


----------

